# winter photos



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

brought dally out on her harness really quick for a few photos and to see how shed react to the snow fall. here's some photos of her.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww did she try and walk on it or peck at it lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i didnt put her down in the snow as that would be too cold. this was a mild day so it wasnt much different from my room temps lol she stayed on my hand but she did look at the snow if it fell too close to her face. this is around the end of that snow storm that hit us lol she just sat there and preened otherwise if she wasnt looking around.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww i was thinking giving the a snowball see what they would do lol
already gave one to socks he just dig at it and it went all over


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

How did she like it?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she acted like any other time outside. preens and is oblivious to everything. if she ever got loose, shes a gonner. she'd be oblivious to the hawks and falcons too


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a scary thought about the hawks. YIKES! The pics that you took are really pretty...Is that snow falling on her feathers in the second and third pic or is that her fluffing up her feathers?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theres a bit of snow in her crest, her back--thats just her fluffy down


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> she acted like any other time outside. preens and is oblivious to everything. if she ever got loose, shes a gonner. she'd be oblivious to the hawks and falcons too


Haw haw haw, I can so imagine Dally going up to a big hawk or falcon now: 

Dally: Hello there, you're an awfully big fella, wanna play together? 
Hawk/Falcon: Absolutely, let's play 'Predator and Prey' !
Dally: Oh oh that sounds like such a fun game! How do you play it?
Hawk/Falcon: Oh it's very easy. One of us will be the predator and the other will be the prey! Here, let me show you right now...


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Dally you're sooooo pretty...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha annie that would be likely what would happen. oh but if they hear a seagull or see a seagull they freak out. took them for an 8 hour walk to petsmart during the broad winged hawk migration and a huge kettle of broad wings (approx 500 for the whole walk) kept on streaming through all day. do you think they noticed? NO. so ya, if they got out, theyd be a hawk's dinner.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

btw, broad winged hawks arent big bird eaters. its red tailed hawks, peregrine falcons, american kestrels, sharp shinned hawks, merlins, and cooper's hawks you gotta watch for. they're your bird hunters. if you live in the county areas, expect more of the red tails. rural areas have all of these at some point in the year.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

aww how adorable.


----------

